# The Royal Wedding



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

Excited? Plans? I plan to watch it.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 23, 2011)

I plan to do anything other than watch it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a big thing here (because we're, you know, commonwealth) and it's going to be on nearly every channel I think. :|


----------



## Catch-22 (Apr 23, 2011)

surskitty said:


> I plan to do anything other than watch it.


This. I mean, I'm happy for them that they're in love and happy [hopefully they are] but I've no interest in watching strangers get married.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 23, 2011)

I really couldn't care less. Nobody in my family cares about the royal family at all, but I might end up sort-of watching it because my neighbours are having a bit of a party-thing on the day, and I'll probably end up going because I can play Pokemon and discuss the new Who episodes with their kids (who are 9 and 11 years old). Also, free food.

Judging by the Americans I met on my trip, people in the US are more excited about it than most people in the UK are.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I'll probably end up going because I can play Pokemon and discuss the new Who episodes with their kids (who are 9 and 11 years old).


Don't you love being reminded that Doctor Who is meant as a kid's show? 



Dannichu said:


> Judging by the Americans I met on my trip, people in the US are more excited about it than most people in the UK are.


Must have been where you were. But I've heard this before. On BBC America they have a special where they follow Americans who are waaay to fanatic about the Royal Family. Yet I mentioned this to a friend who went, "What prince?" so yeah it must vary on the location.

They've declared a bank holiday for it right?


----------



## Byrus (Apr 23, 2011)

If I see one more advert about this I'm going to murder something.


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't really care, but I have a (Romanian) friend who is really excited. She likes the fact that we have royals; I like the fact that we get a bank holiday. Although actually not that much, because it's potentially depriving me of a revision session for exams... eh. It's sweet that they're getting married and everything, but yeah.


----------



## Saith (Apr 23, 2011)

Uggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what?
There's a wedding?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm very thankful that we're getting a ridiculously long Easter partly because of the wedding, but otherwise I don't care at all.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone would care but if people are interested more power to them I guess.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 23, 2011)

I plan to watch this as intently as I watch the Queen's speech every year. (not at all)



goldenquagsire said:


> I'm very thankful that we're getting a ridiculously long Easter partly because of the wedding, but otherwise I don't care at all.


My Easter holidays seems to be a week or two after everyone else's so I don't get any extra days off :C


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll go ahead and say I'm happy for them, but I only watch weddings that I'm invited to.  All I know is that they're showing it on all of the big Canadian channels.  So the whole wedding only matters to me if it overlaps with a hockey game on CBC >:(


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 23, 2011)

It's all over the news and I could not care less.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 23, 2011)

It's 2 people getting married.  I would like to see someone making the cake though.


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 23, 2011)

Would they watch me getting married?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 24, 2011)

^Apparently my sarcasm was a fail. 

There was a huge thing on the news about it last night. It's getting a bit excessive. I suppose it's a the worse over there.


----------



## Aenrhien (Apr 24, 2011)

"/me scoots a little closer to the cake."


That's a friend of mine's opinion on weddings on the MUD we play, which usually turns into a bloody battle over which of us gets to steal a piece first, and it applies quite nicely to IRL weddings I dun care about. Yay that people who love each other wanting to spend their lives together though.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 25, 2011)

I definitely don't mind how big it is, especially in their home country. It's one of those once-in-a-lifetime type events and I can see how excited people are getting. ^^ I'm not a big wedding girl, though. Princesses and frilly white wedding dresses is going to be slipping underneath my radar while I read about Libya or something...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm actually excited as hell for this, have been following it in the news, and will be watching it.

*avoids rotten tomato aimed at my face*


----------



## Catch-22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Effercon said:


> I'm actually excited as hell for this, have been following it in the news, and will be watching it.
> 
> *avoids rotten tomato aimed at my face*


Do you mind if I ask why? No judgement or anything; I'm just curious.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...l-wedding/article-3481615-detail/article.html

Two billion people are estimated to be watching this. I know this may sound like a stupid reason, but there may never be another one-off event with such a massive audience, and I want to be a part of this piece of history, however small that part may be.

...and hopefully I didn't just sound like an idiot. XD


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 25, 2011)

No, I see where you're coming from. I think it's nice that there's something that brings everyone together... I just sort of wish it was something a little less _tacky_. 

Though this could help make the Olympics more of a uniting force, and at least sports celebrate people's achievements and a country's investment in sports (and, for the Paralympics, in helping those with disabilities, and I'm always thrilled at how well Team GB does in that), so it's, for me, more of a reason to get excited. :)


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, I hate to be morbid, but the marriage is DOOMED. I mean, if giving Kate a dead woman's ring isn't enough of a hint, I don't know what is.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 25, 2011)

'A dead woman's ring'? You... do realise that that's often a tradition in ~ordinary~ (and heteronormative) families, giving the woman the husband's grandmother's ring and whatever as a family heirloom of sorts? o_O How would that even be a factor in divorce lmfao that doesn't make any sense.

Anyway, I hate weddings enough to not be interested in watching this one. And I'm a republican with a small 'r' so not caring about the Royal Family is to be expected.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 25, 2011)

Bombsii said:


> Honestly, I hate to be morbid, but the marriage is DOOMED. I mean, if giving Kate a dead woman's ring isn't enough of a hint, I don't know what is.


It's history, man.

It's sort of the same as the Obama Inauguration, in the fact that it's never going to happen again. Pointless or not, I want to be able to say I witnessed the Wedding, just like I can safely say I watched the Inauguration.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> It's history, man.


Gah I know, but there's still something about it that I find unsettling D:


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 25, 2011)

Bombsii said:


> Gah I know, but there's still something about it that I find unsettling D:


So it's that "Death's Bell be rung twice" sort of thing? Can't blame you, considering Charles/Diana was treated with the same hype.

Just drink yourself half to death and hope Catherine doesn't go to Paris in a limo.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Just drink yourself half to death and hope Catherine doesn't go to Paris in a limo.


*DEAL.
*


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 25, 2011)

Isn't the wedding supposed to cost $48 million for UK taxpayers?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 26, 2011)

The day after the wedding is Queen's day in Holland. And you know what Brits our family can beat your family any day. *Any day* man.

EDIT: Aobaru: basically anything our royals do costs us tons of money because they get everything for free and they're completely useless, yes.
Good thing Portugal killed off its royals years ago or imagine the extra cost, northern countries dodged a bullet there (and good thing they were the only ones to do so) I tell you what.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 26, 2011)

My thoughts on the wedding: don't argue with a free bank holiday. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 26, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> EDIT: Aobaru: basically anything our royals do costs us tons of money because they get everything for free and they're completely useless, yes.


I'm definitely not a royalist, but the monarchy do draw in some tourist money here and there. And it can be handy having a figurehead to send abroad to have tea and scones with Obama et al, keeping the people of actual importance here to do things (*insert dry laughter here*).

I'm actually quite fond of Liz. She seems really cool. The rest of them seem like a bunch of nutters, and I'm not entirely comfortable with the whole unelected thing, but they're really nowhere near the top of the list of things wrong with the UK, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 26, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> My thoughts on the wedding: don't argue with a free bank holiday. :D


Once I got asked if 'Scotland even had bank holidays'.

I cried.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 26, 2011)

Does Scotland even have banks??

(I was once asked if the town I live in has houses - by someone _who knew I lived there_. I don't even.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 26, 2011)

What's a bank holiday?

[/uninformedamerican]


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 26, 2011)

It is a day, always the most inconvenient possible, on which banks are closed! Also most people get the day off.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> It's sort of the same as the Obama Inauguration, in the fact that it's never going to happen again. Pointless or not, I want to be able to say I witnessed the Wedding, just like I can safely say I watched the Inauguration.


Since when did the royals have any power?

President of the free world is one thing, aristocrats getting married is something else entirely.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 27, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> What's a bank holiday?
> 
> [/uninformedamerican]





opaltiger said:


> It is a day, always the most inconvenient possible, on which banks are closed! Also most people get the day off.


Does America even have banks??


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 27, 2011)

Ruby said:


> Does America even have banks??


No, we don't actually! We just bury our money underground until we need it. The truffles we find are interest enough for most!

The extent to which I care about watching this thing is apparently inversely proportional to how many times specials about it replace Doctor Who on BBC America. So, I'm in the negatives now; I'll have to watch the whole thing in reversed colors and backwards just to satiate my annoyance.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 27, 2011)

Who are these people and why is their marriage significant in the slightest? What did this guy do other than be born into a certain family? How is this different than any of the other celebrity marriages heavily publicized by tabloids?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 27, 2011)

> I'm definitely not a royalist, but the monarchy do draw in some tourist money here and there. And it can be handy having a figurehead to send abroad to have tea and scones with Obama et al, keeping the people of actual importance here to do things (*insert dry laughter here*).


Yeah, I remembered all the tacky merchandise after I made that post. I'm not one of those people who thinks we need to get rid of royals AT ALL COST or something but if they stopped being the royal family I wouldn't care :v

Also it's not really a once in a lifetime thing. Off the top of my head, we've had Charles and Camilla, the Dutch royals (Willem Alexander and Maxima, right) and the Swedes in my lifetime. I'm sure I'm missing out on a bunch too.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 27, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> The extent to which I care about watching this thing is apparently inversely proportional to how many times specials about it replace Doctor Who on BBC America. So, I'm in the negatives now; I'll have to watch the whole thing in reversed colors and backwards just to satiate my annoyance.


Would this balance it out?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, it apparently would. Now I'm at neutral again!


----------



## Byrus (Apr 27, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Would this balance it out?


:( The Union jack makes things look so tacky. I don't understand why people feel the need to plaster them onto _everything_.

I would definitely like a snack serving Dalek though.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 28, 2011)

Byrus said:


> :( The Union jack makes things look so tacky. I don't understand why people feel the need to plaster them onto _everything_.
> 
> I would definitely like a snack serving Dalek though.


It's better than our flag.  :(

To be honest I care about it about as much as I care about all weddings.  A slight interest, but I won't particularly care if I miss it.  Sure as hell ain't getting up at 5 in the morning for it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 28, 2011)

Byrus said:


> :( The Union jack makes things look so tacky. I don't understand why people feel the need to plaster them onto _everything_.


It's worse in America.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 28, 2011)

Mmm, I agree. The Dalek is so tacky it's fabulous, but flags in general plastered everywhere always look terrible (see: England any time we're near the World Cup). 
The sheer number of US flags all over the place in the US amazed me, though. They're in people's gardens and on random buildings and apparently even in classrooms and things! I can only imagine it's in case someone lost their memory and was all "what country am I in? Oh, the US; I'm sure glad this flag is here to inform me!".


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

^In classrooms, it's because we're forced to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning with our hands over our heart and our eyes on the flag.

It also shows patriotism, which I never was that much of a fan of.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 28, 2011)

Superbird said:


> ^In classrooms, it's because we're forced to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning with our hands over our heart and our eyes on the flag.


...

..._Really?_

Iiiii do think that's taking patriotism a _little_ too far.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 28, 2011)

It's to defeat those damn unpatriotic Commies. We even added in "under God" to make them shriek in pain from their godlessness!

Seriously, everything weird about America comes from either the Revolution or the Cold War.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I can only imagine it's in case someone lost their memory and was all "what country am I in? Oh, the US; I'm sure glad this flag is here to inform me!".


It's not like Americans are that stu--

oh right


----------



## spaekle (Apr 29, 2011)

Superbird said:


> ^In classrooms, it's because we're forced to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning with our hands over our heart and our eyes on the flag.
> 
> It also shows patriotism, which I never was that much of a fan of.


lol, I was one of those COOL FUCK THE SYSTEM REBEL KIDS who'd refuse to stand. Pissed my teacher the hell off, even after I showed her a brief on the supreme court case where mandatory recital of the pledge was considered 'forced unification of opinion' and ruled unconstitutional. 

I don't really care about the royal wedding. Eh.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 29, 2011)

I like this whole wedding business. William and Kate are going to redefine and modernise the monarchy, and I think the state of the Commonwealth depends upon what happens over the course of their marriage. I love it because of all the pomp and ceremony and the fact that we're getting to see the continuation of a centuries-old tradition. 

It's lovely.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 29, 2011)

Superbird said:


> ^In classrooms, it's because we're forced to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning with our hands over our heart and our eyes on the flag.
> 
> It also shows patriotism, which I never was that much of a fan of.


You can refuse.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd just like to say that Harry looked nice.

<3


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 29, 2011)

My sister, on the wedding:

Grabby: I think this whole thing is a bit OTT, but yeah, Kate looks pretty hot
Grabby: Not as hot as Elton John though, but then again, who is?

I can't disagree with that. Also, my neighbours (whose house I went over to) served good food (So. Much. Cake.), and I helped a couple of the kids who were stuck on various Pokemon games, so it was all good.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 29, 2011)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...
> 
> ..._Really?_
> 
> Iiiii do think that's taking patriotism a _little_ too far.


well, you don't actually get _forced_ to, you just get odd looks if you don't.

I hope, anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 29, 2011)

I really liked how they had trees inside the church, that looked quite lovely and was a really nice idea.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2011)

My grandmother was watching it so I caught a little of it before we got on a plane. I always forget how awesome the Archbishop's voice is :3c


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 29, 2011)

I missed it.

BUT IT'S OKAY I GOT A FUCKING PLAY-BY-PLAY ON TUMBLR


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 29, 2011)

TAILSY MAN UP AND APPRECIATE THE HISTORY AND TRADITION.

also prince harry is pretty hot. at least appreciate it for that.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 29, 2011)

I DON'T LIKE HISTORY OR TRADITION

And Prince Harry is a nob.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 29, 2011)

I wasn't expecting to watch it, but I did anyway in the end! I amused myself with the fact that David Cameron was tucked away in his own little corner at least two metres away from everyone else. Also, the Archbishop has an excellent voice.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 29, 2011)

surskitty said:


> I DON'T LIKE HISTORY OR TRADITION
> 
> And Prince Harry is a nob.


no, dear, that's what he _has_ not what he _is_


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Apr 29, 2011)

I loved it. This is Britishness. A perfect day for me.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 29, 2011)

Catherine's sister is fucking hot.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 29, 2011)

Both Catherine and her sister are hot. And was Willliam's brother drunk at his speech?


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 29, 2011)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I amused myself with the fact that David Cameron was tucked away in his own little corner at least two metres away from everyone else. Also, the Archbishop has an excellent voice.


Oh god, I loved that, I loved that _so much_ XD

And I'm really quite fond of the Archbishop, I forgot he'd be doing the service. Maybe it's all the living in Canterbury I do, but Rowan seems really cool (nobody tell my mother, she'd kick me out of the house).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey, was there a failed assassination attempt or were the people at my school being really stupid???


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 29, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey, was there a failed assassination attempt or were the people at my school being really stupid???


Really stupid.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Apr 29, 2011)

Nobody assassinates the monarch in this country any more, or even attempts. They were being really stupid.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Nobody assassinates the monarch in this country any more, or even attempts. They were being really stupid.


Aw, but that would have made the ceremony fun!

(By the way, do any of you have any R. Budd Dwyer jokes?)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 29, 2011)

Stayed up all night to watch it because I had nothing else to do.
Snarked all the utterly bizarre hats (oh my god what the /fuck/ was that thing on Beatrice' head)
Educated my mother on British politics.







But no seriously, it was a very lovely event. Really weird hats nonwithstanding. It's still all over the news here though. Here I was hoping they'd stop after all was said and done with... :x


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 29, 2011)

Beatrice's headpiece was... interesting. It was more of a GaGa item than a formal hat. It looked good though. Just not there.

Also, I've now found three Royals that I genuinely would. Four if we count Pippa.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

What was on Victoria Beckham's head??? And how the hell did it stay on? 

Oh and I laughed at Harry and William's baldness. Even Royalty can't escape male pattern baldness!


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 29, 2011)

Pippa's not a royal. :P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2011)

I imagine that after I stopped watching it, the wedding just turned into this.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (May 2, 2011)

Ah yes, wonderful, but unfortunately I was not able to view the entire ceremony. I do hear it was quite interesting, however.



Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey, was there a failed assassination attempt or were the people at my school being really stupid???


Thank goodness the wedding did not occur on the fifth of November.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I imagine that after I stopped watching it, the wedding just turned into this.


Floating dancers? Certainly quite the excellent wedding indeed.


----------



## Pwnemon (May 10, 2011)

I skipped it, it's a waste of time + money, and I find it annoying when people try to bug me about it.


----------

